# Trouble with Sandisk Ultra II CF



## sarjean83 (May 21, 2009)

Hey!
   I photographed a wedding a few weeks ago, had no trouble with the card or my camera the day of the wedding.  Was able to view the images on my camera through-out that day, but now I can not get the pictures off the card.
  I tried to see if the images would show up on the camera again like it did before, but the camera won't even read the card.
  Took the CF card into my local photography supplier, 8 file recovery programs and a number of cameras later, we still can not get the card to read.
  Their verdict was that the issue was the card itself

   I have been trying to get in contact with someone at Sandisk to try to figure out what to do.  Both times was told that they have no way to help me but to try to buy a file recovery program. 
 Finally they agreed to escalate the problem to a higher tech, but I have not heard anything and it's been almost a week.
  Does anyone have any suggestions for me?
   I NEED to get these pictures to the couple that hired me.
  They are being gracious, but are, understandably, a little upset.

  I have used Sandisk for years and have never had a problem.  
  I do not want to stop using their products, but will not trust my company and clients if there is no way to resolve the issue.

  To me, it does not seem possible that a company of this magnitude would not have some way to handle issues like this.

   Please!  If you have any suggestions, let me know
  I appreciate it!


----------



## Corbin Lane (May 21, 2009)

sarjean83 said:


> Hey!
> I photographed a wedding a few weeks ago, had no trouble with the card or my camera the day of the wedding.  Was able to view the images on my camera through-out that day, but now I can not get the pictures off the card.
> I tried to see if the images would show up on the camera again like it did before, but the camera won't even read the card.
> Took the CF card into my local photography supplier, 8 file recovery programs and a number of cameras later, we still can not get the card to read.
> ...


I had the same problem. I had to RMA it. I forgot to send it in and now I'm stuck with a broken card. Oh well, I'll buy another one.


----------



## Garbz (May 22, 2009)

They do, and all of their cards come with software to do data recovery. This is not a fault of the manufacturer. Flash based storage has limited life. There's no way around that. Do data recovery using software, or send it to someone to do data recovery (the local photo place does it for $40) and then throw the card out and buy a new one.


----------



## sarjean83 (May 24, 2009)

Thanks...but I already did and even they told me to contact Sandisk directly


----------



## Jon, The Elder (May 25, 2009)

CONVAR & PCinspector Data Recovery Datenrettung recupero dati datarecovery récupération données

Go to the above.  It is freeware and it WORKS.


----------



## Garbz (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks for the incredible insight, but I think that now nearly 3 years on he would have:

a) Formatted the card already.
b) Had the card replaced.
c) Had the card and camera die of old age and replaced with bigger newer and fancier things.
d) Bludgeoned to death by the couple who's wedding photos he has now lost. 
e) Lived happily ever after. 

By the way dear spammer the least you could do is link your product correctly. Oh and you've been reported.


----------

